# chaka-cup?



## ecmo (23. September 2006)

tach die damen und herren ...

interessiere mich für den chaka-cup ...
kann man da als otto-normal-biker mit fahren oder ist das nur was für ganz fitte CC-Racer?

grüssle


PS www.chaka-cup.de


----------



## Riderin (23. September 2006)

klingt interessant, es geht wohl dabei um Zeit...

mal schauen, ob noch wer etwas darüber weiss.

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2006)

Ich fahre denn Chaka Cup schon seit 1999.
Kann nur positiv davon Berichten, für manche ist er das Jahres Ziel manche nutzen ihn um den Winter zuüberbrücken, oder einfach nur Biken, und gleichgesinnte treffen.
Die Strecken sind sehr gut gewählt, für jeden zu fahren.


----------



## MX33 (11. Dezember 2006)

am kommenden Wochenende findet der erste Lauf statt!
Wer ist dann alles am Start ?


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2006)

Also Chaka Cup ist prima um auch im Winter seinen Traingsstand eischätzen zu können. 
Am WE in Kottenheim ist ,meiner Meinung nach , der beste Kurs des Cups.

Auch Hobbyfahrer können im Chaka-Cup bestehen.

Max


----------



## MX33 (12. Dezember 2006)

Wenn es von der Witterung her passt , werde ich wohl mein erstes CC-Rennen bestreiten !


----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2006)

Also die Strecke ist auch Nass gut zu fahr´n


----------



## privy (12. Dezember 2006)

hi,

wieviele runden bzw. was wird an zeit gefahren? wird doch wohl nicht nur eine runde sein .

privy


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

wird nach zeit gefahren , die jüngeren 45 minuten ,hauptklasse und senioren , glaub ich , 50 minuten.
steht aber auch ausführlich auf der chaka-cup homepage


----------



## privy (13. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> wird nach zeit gefahren , die jüngeren 45 minuten ,hauptklasse und senioren , glaub ich , 50 minuten.
> steht aber auch ausführlich auf der chaka-cup homepage



da siehst du auf der homepage mehr als ich .
bin auf dieser page unterwegs und kann solche ausführliche informationen nicht finden .

http://www.gaebwebdesign.info/j9/index.php?option=com_content&task=section&id=5&Itemid=37

ps.jetzt habe ich sie glatt gefunden

privy


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

Genau , unter Ausschreibung schauen 

Appropo , welche Klassen fahrt ihr den so ?

Ich fahre U 19
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2006)

Er ist kein Gegner für dich. 
Nein, nicht abwerten, der Max ist gut.
Kommt zum Cup, gerade junge und neue sollen hier Lernen, Erleben, Blut Lecken usw


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> der Max ist gut.



Sollte das jetzt ein Kompliment oder eine maßlose Untertreibung sein ?   

Falls ihr mich nicht erkennt , ich bin der , der mit FOX Mütze fährt  

aso...das mit dem "Blutlecken" hat nicht mit der beschaffenheit der Strecke zu tun  



Mad Mäx


----------



## Sportstudent (17. Dezember 2006)

Und ist der Finger wieder dran? Verdammte Axt wie kann so eine K A C K E passieren?

Sonst schöne Veranstaltung, jetzt aber mal ne Rennpause


----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Na ihr , 

hat schon wer Bilder vom Cup gefunden ? ;(

Max


----------



## KingNothing (26. Dezember 2006)

Wir haben n paar Bilder aus Kottenheim bei uns auf der Seite, leider manche sehr verwackelt. Schaut ma rain.

www.dodo1912.de


----------

